# Wanting to sell my computer



## dabombson (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I got a new laptop and im wondering if I should sell my old computer. Was wondering if anyone could roughly estimate how much I might get for it on Ebay.


Memory = 512 (256*2)
Processor = 1.5
Graphics Card = Geforce 4 MX
HardDrive = 30 gigs

Included 15inch Flat Screen Moniter, keyboard, two 10$ speakers, wireless adapter.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

10 dollars-----seriously, its not worth selling because it is underpowered and ancient. Keep it as a backup.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

dabombson said:


> Well, I got a new laptop and im wondering if I should sell my old computer. Was wondering if anyone could roughly estimate how much I might get for it on Ebay.
> 
> Memory = 512 (256*2)
> Processor = 1.5
> ...


I'd guess between $200 and $300 depending on the condition.


----------



## dabombson (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, for the reply. I very rarely used it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It doesn't matter if you used it or not. The age of the technology is what counts. Think about how much you're going to have to charge the buyer for shipping. They can get a brand new computer for less.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

dabombson said:


> Thanks, for the reply. I very rarely used it.


I agree with Linsky though--better to just keep it for a spare or give it to a relative.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

DoubleHelix said:


> It doesn't matter if you used it or not. The age of the technology is what counts. Think about how much you're going to have to charge the buyer for shipping. They can get a brand new computer for less.


Not a laptop.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But I *think* from the the OP is getting a laptop, and wants to sell the desktop.

By the specs (GF MX 4 video) it's a desktop IMHO. If it includes a CRT montor, the freight would be a killer.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

kiwiguy said:


> But I *think* from the the OP is getting a laptop, and wants to sell the desktop.
> 
> By the specs (GF MX 4 video) it's a desktop IMHO. If it includes a CRT montor, the freight would be a killer.


Ahhhhh--I misread that--thought he replaced his old laptop with a new one. Now I understand the shipping comment.

I don't think anyone is going to pay much for a desktop on E-bay because the shipping would be significant and destktops are much cheaper than laptops. You may get $100 for it, but I'd keep it for parts for testing other desktops.


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

it costs roughly $30 to ship something 25 lbs

no research done i just had a case of Monster Energy shipped to my house


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And a CRT is typically 50 lb, then add the Tower...


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Its not just weight though--it the package gets too large, that costs extra.

There's a Mulder joke in there somehwere!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Mulder said:


> Its not just weight though--it the package gets too large, that costs extra.
> 
> There's a Mulder joke in there somehwere!


You need to quit using mirrors that are designed by the car companies that distort the view


----------



## Sianavlis (Aug 5, 2006)

My mother just bought a New HP Pavilion PC at Wal Mart with way better specs than that for $300 bucks. So I highly doubt you would get much for that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Right place, right time. Just sold a PII 350, 10GB HDD, Modem/voice/fax/data and Wireless NIC, CD-ROM, WIN98SE, KB/Mouse/17" CRT/Stereo Mini speakers for $100 to a guy just ripped off by wife filing for divorce...........he needed his internet...............she kept all the good stuff.


----------



## ggordie (Jul 17, 2005)

> i just had a case of Monster Energy shipped to my house


... what?

why don't you set up a neat little network between the two. idk why, but that's what i'd do.


----------



## rhettduck (Apr 6, 2006)

I have sold older computers like that in the past for $10 to $50 and the shipping was a killer. I go alont with the rest of the group just keep it for a back up or network it to the new one and use it for program back up rhettduck


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

If you need to get rid of it...yardsale it, or put adds up with your contact number.....lots easier


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You could give it away to someone.. I'd imagine there are lot of kids that could use a computer. That or donate it to charity, a church etc., I believe there's a tax write off for that.


----------



## rommel913 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey all, I'm just gonna piggyback off of his question. I built my own PC, and am getting deployed to the desert next month so I'm trying to do the same thing. Here are my specs:

Intel 3.2G HTT
1G DDR2 RAM (2X512mb)
Radeon X800 256Mb
Soundblaster live soundcard
SATA 10,000 RPM 30G HD (small, I know, but fast)
wireless ethernet card (2.4 Ghz)
IEEE 1394 firewire x2
19" flat-panel display

I think that about does it...its worked just fine for any game I've ever tried to play...well haven't played any of the new ones lately. But anywho I just dont have time anymore, plus I wanna be mobile for the deployment. How much do you think its worth? 

P.S. New ASUS mobo too...P4P800 I believe


----------



## hunter2z (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw this on the web. Might be of interest to you.

http://www.andovercg.com/services/sell-my-computer.shtml

Sell My Computer Guide


----------

